# Who has used esso diesel fuel



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

why you're asking, did you find their fuel problematic?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Very rarely, but only because Esso is not a common place in my area. Never had an issue that I recall. Usually fill at a Coop, Petro Can or Husky FWIW.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

pacolino said:


> why you're asking, did you find their fuel problematic?


Havent tried their diesel yet im just wondering i fill up at shell and petro can


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Havent tried their diesel yet im just wondering i fill up at shell and petro can


According to what I could find out about it, Esso diesel sounds good. They definitely pat themselves on the back over how great it is. 

I would be curious to know what their Cetane target number is? I couldn't find any mention of it. I am sure it meets or exceeds ULSD standards as is expected, but the higher the Cetane the better.

They claim their fuel has a good add pack of cleaning agents, but doesn't mention lubricity at all.

That being said I have never really researched any brand very rigorously. I add some lubricity and cetane boost additive, and run whatever is convenient as long as it is a reputable main brand.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

FWIW, Esso is an Exxon/Mobil brand. (It was an early name for Exxon.) I would expect it to be top tier.

Doug

.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> According to what I could find out about it, Esso diesel sounds good. They definitely pat themselves on the back over how great it is.
> 
> I would be curious to know what their Cetane target number is? I couldn't find any mention of it. I am sure it meets or exceeds ULSD standards as is expected, but the higher the Cetane the better.
> 
> ...


What products do you add?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> What products do you add?


I use Diesel Kleen in the grey bottle, says its for ULSD. The grey bottle does not help prevent gelling. Our fuel in Canada is usually cold weather ready so not an issue. 

It may not really be necessary but I use about 4 oz per tank. Not very expensive when I buy the 80 oz bottle for $20. About a $1 a tank.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

where do you live?

the fuel delivered to the filling station didnt necessarily come from THAT refinery

they often share their racks


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

99% of my fill ups are from 2 petro can stations, one near my house, one near my work

its not a hey im a fan of their fuel, its the 711 in my town is 24hrs, they sell petrocan fuel, so i can fuel 24hrs

the other stations are closed overnite, cant even use the pumps with credit cards during non business hours

random trips, i try to find a petro can, to continue collecting my points, but thats all....theres no guarantee of what refinery the fuel came from


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

boraz said:


> where do you live?
> 
> the fuel delivered to the filling station didnt necessarily come from THAT refinery
> 
> they often share their racks


I live in brighton ontario.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> I live in brighton ontario.


The Shell station on Telephone Road offers Shell V-Power Diesel. It is the only fuel I use. Nothing more. Nothing less.

I’ve never had a fuel related problem in 150,000 KM.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> According to what I could find out about it, Esso diesel sounds good. They definitely pat themselves on the back over how great it is.
> 
> I would be curious to know what their Cetane target number is? I couldn't find any mention of it. I am sure it meets or exceeds ULSD standards as is expected, but the higher the Cetane the better.
> 
> ...


Which station would you say has the highest cetane?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Which station would you say has the highest cetane?


It varies from fill to fill and season to season. ULSD standard requires a minimum cetane of 40, but 45-47 is preferred for good engine operation. Some fills could be over 40 some may not. Depending on the batch from the refinery. 

As Boraz stated, most fuel comes from one local refinery and is the distributed to individual brand suppliers for add packs to be mixed later. There is no way to know for sure other than it should be at least 40.

In Canada fuel standards are a bit better than the US so its not as much of an issue. Just better to buy top tier fuel from name brands as the add packs are better.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> It varies from fill to fill and season to season. ULSD standard requires a minimum cetane of 40, but 45-47 is preferred for good engine operation. Some fills could be over 40 some may not. Depending on the batch from the refinery.
> 
> As Boraz stated, most fuel comes from one local refinery and is the distributed to individual brand suppliers for add packs to be mixed later. There is no way to know for sure other than it should be at least 40.
> 
> In Canada fuel standards are a bit better than the US so its not as much of an issue. Just better to buy top tier fuel from name brands as the add packs are better.


Cool thanks man appreciate it im new to the world of diesel but loving every minute of it so all tue information everyone has been giving is very helpful thanks everybody!!!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Petro Can gave me more regens. Esso, One tank was awesome, fuel up was in TO. I use Shell V Power everywhere.
I had a 2015 for awhile.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

Cruz15 said:


> Petro Can gave me more regens. Esso, One tank was awesome, fuel up was in TO. I use Shell V Power everywhere.
> I had a 2015 for awhile.


You use the diesel v power over the ulsd at shell?


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Esso diesel fuel is fine. I have used it for years with no concerns. In Ontario between 2014-2018 and in Atlantic Canada since then.

You can collect 2x PC Optimum points on diesel for those of you who play the credit card loyalty game.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Think I may try Esso here too. Think I got a bad tank of fuel at my usual Husky fill spot. There is an Esso near by so going to give them a try.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Think I may try Esso here too. Think I got a bad tank of fuel at my usual Husky fill spot. There is an Esso near by so going to give them a try.


Have you tried them yet?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Have you tried them yet?


Not yet. Likely next fill though.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven’t seen a Esso since I was in Latin America. Don’t see them too often here in my part of the USA.


----------

